# Tahquamenon Falls picture story Feb 13, 2010



## SoggyPaws (Jun 10, 2009)

Family and I took the new camper out to Tahquamenon Falls and camped over night. Here are some of the pictures.

There are more here if you are so inclined: CLICKY 

About a billion sleds at the falls. There was also 2 people getting married at the outdoor fire place just outside the brewery.










We just pulled up in the parking lot, fired up the heater in the camper and got changed for the cold hike to the falls. 























































We had dinner at the brewery. Food was great and it's open year round.


----------



## SoggyPaws (Jun 10, 2009)

Then back to the camper to change again for a night time, lantern lit, snow shoe walk. The DNR lady really did a great job.




























Oh, forgot, Nicholas went down and up the 94 stairs and then had to go back down and up because...well...he just wanted to but anyway, he was draggin by the second trip. :hehe:


----------



## SoggyPaws (Jun 10, 2009)

Random pics.....


----------



## WeimGuy88 (Sep 29, 2003)

Awesome pictures. Never seen the falls in the winter.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

cool pics, was up there in June for a week...was just about as cold but not as much snow:lol:


----------



## SoggyPaws (Jun 10, 2009)

Yea, this past Summer just never happened. I'm surprised we didn't get snow in August.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Nice pics thanks for sharing. I've been up there, but never saw the falls in the winter either. Pretty photos. Last time I was up there it was in August and I spent way to much time drinking beer and picking blueberries.:lol:


----------

